# What Are Your Hobbies, Other Than Horses



## Jill (Mar 12, 2011)

What are your hobbies and pastimes other than horses (which I know we all enjoy)?

Apart from horses, my hobbies are:


Spending time with our dogs and cats
Reading, especially Stephen King, Dean Koontz, and Charlaine Harris (mostly listening to unabridged audio books -- I can get 2hrs a day in w/ my commute on days I keep office hours!)
US Politics -- passionately interested and have to get frequent daily doses of what's going on
Fishkeeping -- We have several large aquariums and I love watching the tanks and maintaining them
Watching Movies -- at home! I like watching them best with my husband AND dogs so home it is (Yay for NetFlix!)

What about you folks? What do you do for fun?


----------



## CZP1 (Mar 12, 2011)

Other than the horses, I enjoy making beaded jewelry and have ventured into wire jewelry. We also have a dirt Late Model race car so we go racing every week. Most spending time with my husband and son.


----------



## Sonya (Mar 12, 2011)

well I don't have horses anymore, but I still don't have enough time to do all I'd like to.

some of my hobbies are:

fishing, boating, bow hunting, snow skiing, fly tying, bowling, reading, metal detecting, camping, piano, golf carts. I work full time so I don't get to do these things as near as much as I'd like to...only 8 more years to retirement and then I will have more time


----------



## Shari (Mar 12, 2011)

Art

Hand spinning Yarn (one of these days I am going to find some that is really good a knitting and have them make me a sweater!)

Playing with the cats

Reading books in front of a fire.

Archery, every once in awhile.


----------



## anoki (Mar 12, 2011)

*hanging out with the dogs (showing, training, herding, etc....)

*knitting

*reading (when I have the time to and don't fall asleep reading the first page)

and just plain enjoying the outdoors (more so when there is no snow on the ground....)

Great topic Jill

~kathryn


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Mar 12, 2011)

I love to work in my yard,flowers beds and little fish ponds.I enjoy doing projects,fixing things up,repurposing items.


----------



## sfmini (Mar 12, 2011)

Reading, beading, just learned how to crochet and am making a butt ugly afghan for the dogs.


----------



## CharlesFamily (Mar 12, 2011)

In addition to the horses, we love camping! Husband isn't much of a horse person, although he is supportive of me and the girls, but camping is something we all enjoy as a family. We took our big trip out west last year, so we're just staying close to home this year. But I always look forward to camping season!

Reading is my other huge hobby. I love to read and am blessed with two girls who love to read, too. Most days, you can find all three of us curled up on the couch with books in our hands!

I also love scrapbooking, but it is hard to find the time to fit that in. But I love it when I get a chance!

Barbara


----------



## REO (Mar 12, 2011)

Reading or loving on the horses, cats & dogs are not hobbies, they are a fact of life!



Must haves!

Hobbies I guess you could say, drawing, painting, making things like show bows, sculpting little horse heads, counted cross stitch, pretty much making anything that's fun! I love to challenge myself to invent new projects! And collecting things!


----------



## ~Dan (Mar 12, 2011)

Everyone has some great hobbies. Some of mine include...

Anything horse

Training and caring for llamas

Reading

Drawing

Painting

Felting llama wool

I eventually hope to learn fiber arts and spin and knit llama/alpaca fiber

Dan.


----------



## Georgia (Mar 12, 2011)

Other than spending time with Joe, My Mini, I like to raising Chickens, doing Stained Glass and sew. I'm hoping to get a riding horse in the near future.


----------



## Miniv (Mar 12, 2011)

Both of us enjoy reading. During the warmer months we garden - both in the vegie garden and our flower gardens. Larry is very active with astronomy, which also provides a side income for us. I am a volunteer with a local NO KILL animal shelter, plus am constantly blogging/writing - which occasionally pays.


----------



## 3bays (Mar 12, 2011)

Gee, you mean there are things to do other than horses?



Lets see...I love dogs and enjoy taking photographs of them and my horses, I do a little flower gardening. I like to read and enjoy autobiographies and Christian fiction. I also like to browse horse forums, etc on the computer. My husband has a car that he drag races every week so that takes up alot of time (and $$) Guess that's it!


----------



## Reble (Mar 12, 2011)

Well, this is a good topic...

Love raising my doggies, Shih Tzu with Poodles

Watching my grand daughter



growing up so quickly.

Have one pygmy goat hope will have a few more.

Breeding Fallow Deer & doing web sites.


----------



## chandab (Mar 12, 2011)

I like to do a little quilting, read, scrapbook (when I have printed pics, most are currently on the computer), SPEND time on the computer/on-line.


----------



## Shari (Mar 12, 2011)

That is neat how many of us read!!

Couple of Knitters and Fibre Artists, out there too.

Those Pressed flower cards sound very pretty Maryann. Do you have photos of them?

Oh my husband would dearly love to be able to do astronomy like Larry does!!


----------



## Boss Mare (Mar 12, 2011)

I am a professional dog groomer, so that consumes most of my life as a full time manager job / groomer.... At home I own horses, dogs.. and lots of snakes.. it's a lot of work.. Not really anytime for other hobbies.. I plead the 5th.


----------



## REO (Mar 12, 2011)

I think you all should post pics of the things you do! Mary Lou I'd love to see your pressed flower cards!


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Mar 12, 2011)

Everyone has so many cool hobbies! 



 My hobbies include:

 

Photography is my real passion besides horses.I can spend hours outside with my camera(s) and take hundreds of pictures

.

I love hanging out with my mum, we do tons of things together.

 

Watching movies and some tv.

Also some reading, writing and drawing. 





 

Well I won't post pictures of my hobbies but you guys can view my website for my photography Mountain View Photography   <---*Click here.*


----------



## bevann (Mar 12, 2011)

Now that I am a very AGED MARE I read a lot and do family history research and go to the gym and work with a trainer.In the past when my eyes were better and I still had steady hands I did ceramics, China painting, stained glass, wood working,knitting, crewel work and sewing.When I got Mini horses 24 years ago and parts of the body rebelled I stopped doing lots of those things Lots of interesting folks on this forum


----------



## Shari (Mar 13, 2011)

REO said:


> I think you all should post pics of the things you do! Mary Lou I'd love to see your pressed flower cards!


If someone twists my arm... LOL

Some yarn











Art











I do Sci-Fi and abstract Art too, along with my photographs. Rather obsessed with Art.LOL

I don't have any photos of me doing Archery.

And photos of me reading would just be ...well...boring.





Can't wait to see everyone else's hobbies.


----------



## Knottymare (Mar 13, 2011)

Well, I agree with the person who said dogs are not hobbies LOL... I have 4 of those in addition to my 2 minis and 1 large horse.

I also have chickens






I am a crochet fanatic and love to use hand dyed yarn:






and I love to garden, watch birds, do beadwork and hike!!!

Too much life, not enough time!


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 13, 2011)

Is eating a hobby? lol...just kidding. I love cooking (and eating). Expecially soups, chilis, Thai, and Indian food, and seafood. And, just to toot my own horn, I don't know anyone else that can perfectly grill a piece of meat like me



I'm very manly that way lol

Love reading, especially horror: Dean Koontz, Charlaine Harris, and Peter Staub are among my faves

Huge movie fan

Eating out and traveling are high on the list but I don't do either nearly enough

Playing Tennis, but I haven't done _that_ nearly enough over the last few years, either.


----------



## minih (Mar 13, 2011)

Besides horses, I love spending time with my boxer, Angel. We have been going to pack play, and are taking some dog agility classes. Lots of fun and have been meeting a lot of new interesting people.

I read constantly, even if I am just sitting at the table, if there is anything there, junk mail, I read. LOL I like lots of different books, from Nicolas Sparks to Anne Rice.

I collect snowmen and horsey items.


----------



## leeapachemoon (Mar 13, 2011)

Shari said:


> Hand spinning Yarn


I used to raise sheep and spin their wool. I no longer have the equipment and I really miss it. I'm always wanting to buy new carts and harnesses so buying a wheel has been pushed aside. Maybe I will be able to someday.

 

I also like camping and DIY projects around the house.


----------



## Jill (Mar 13, 2011)

The members here all have such neat hobbies!!! I am especial envious of those who are artistic and crafty!


----------



## MyBarakah (Mar 13, 2011)

Well.. hobbies.. (horses!!)... showing.. playing, working with the horses... I use to do allot of art work.. I don't have as much time with that any more.. but I did get a chance to do a drawing recently for a gal for Christmas which was fun to do...

I also LOVE taking photos!! I LOVE photography!






my last drawing






These are some of my photos I took this past fall... so much fun to take!


----------



## little lady (Mar 13, 2011)

My some of you are so talented. This is really neat to see. Other than horses I enjoy working in the yard with flowers and plants, cooking, taking pictures, playing on the computer, fishing and reading.


----------



## CKC (Mar 13, 2011)

Love seeing all the hobbies. Good thread Jill!

I do crafty things.... scrapbooking and cross stitching. Scrapbooking is mine main hobby right now. I starting doing beaded flowers a few years ago, but haven't done that in a while.

Also, collect antique and unusual horse figurines(miniature size). Love to read as well.

Hope to volunteer soon. I want to help with the local greyhound rescue.

Kim


----------



## Helicopter (Mar 13, 2011)

UUUUMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LAminiatures (Mar 13, 2011)

Cooking, gardening, antiques, I collect old horse bits and my newest fish. Husband wanted an aquarium so I bought him one last year and I already want a bigger one. My dogs and going to cars shows with my husband he loves his hot rods. Great thread


----------



## MindyLee (Mar 13, 2011)

IRIS'S!!!!

I have a 2 acre field FULL of Iris flowers that I collect, breed, grow.

I also like to go fishing, hunting, collect feathers which I make dreamcatchers, and collect bryer model horses.


----------



## Marty (Mar 14, 2011)

I don't really know how to relax; I always seem to have my hands stay busy, but at night I fold laundry while watching tv so that's relaxing sorta. For hobbies other than horses I'd have to say music first. Love to sing, dance, and I've been playing piano as long as I've had fingers. I play other instruments also from time to time presently studying the hammered dulcimer but so far I stink at it. I love write stories, poems, and decorate everything and anything, and I also make candles and hand craft greeting cards.


----------



## Shari (Mar 14, 2011)

Marty said:


> I don't really know how to relax; I always seem to have my hands stay busy, but at night I fold laundry while watching tv so that's relaxing sorta. For hobbies other than horses I'd have to say music first. Love to sing, dance, and I've been playing piano as long as I've had fingers. I play other instruments also from time to time presently studying the hammered dulcimer but so far I stink at it. I love write stories, poems, and decorate everything and anything, and I also make candles and hand craft greeting cards.


Those are stunning cards Marty!!!


----------



## CKC (Mar 14, 2011)

Marty your cards are adorable!


----------



## Jill (Mar 16, 2011)

Just so many neat hobbies and I love how many of us are readers


----------



## maplegum (Mar 16, 2011)

Some very crafty people here!

I love fish keeping, I have a nice aquarium at home and a small one on my desk here at work. They are good time wasters.

I recently took the plunge and got my motorcycle licence. Hubby and I have done loads of trips and we have a blast. I still can't believe I ride a motorcycle!





I enjoy reading, a little bit of everything really.


----------



## sfmini (Mar 16, 2011)

Marty, your cards are amazing!!

Lucky folks to receive something so beautiful and made with such love!


----------



## Leeana (Mar 17, 2011)

I guess its kind of sad that I don't really have to many hobbies outside of the ponies, or that does not in someone involve the horses or related to. Between my hectic work schedule and barn time, then relaxing on the computer doing my normal horse stuff, there is little time to squeeze in anything else. However, I can list a couple...

There are a couple TV shows that I follow almost religously (Smallville and House) and I enjoy reading a book or storyline from time to time. I love spending time with my shih tzu "fur child" Sassy and grooming her and overall spoiling and making her feel special and loved



. I enjoy taking my shih tzu for walks. I love to travel, sometime I will just go for a drive to pass time or get rid of stress. Music, all different sorts. Photography, although most of that is horse related, as well as the editing process.

I also love to do interior design and decoration - I'm actually pretty tallented at it. I wish I could have went farther with it and taken a career path with it, maybe one day....

I also enjoy good movies, and follow some of my favorite actors in their movies. Also I am a bit of a nerd, but I always had a thing for Greek Mythology (such a nerd, I know) and love reading/researching that.


----------



## LindaL (Mar 18, 2011)

I have LOTS of interests, but don't either have the time or money for most of them at the moment...lol

Most of my time now is spent on the computer (reading, playing games), reading a good book (currently my fave author is Lisa Jackson), watching movies (preferably at home relaxing, but sometimes I enjoy a good movie at the theater), eating out (which has also been a LOT less now that I am losing weight), spending time with good friends and watching my fave TV shows.

Things I enjoy but don't do enough of...going to the beach (will do more as water gets warmer), going to theme parks (HUGE coaster junkie!), camping, and traveling.

Things I love, but have taken a break from due to various reasons, but hope to get back into are dragon boating (MISS it sooo much!!), and fish tanks.

Things I am interested in, but have yet to get into are fish ponds, vegetable gardening and cooking (yes, I do cook, but I really would like to make it like the "kitchen boss" show if that makes sense...lol)

Also, when I have a car to do this, I plan to become very involved with Special Olympics and Big Brother, Big Sister.


----------



## Kendra (Mar 18, 2011)

Count me as another reader! I love to crochet and make beaded jewelry. My primary (non-horse related) hobby for the past couple years is writing - I love it, and hopefully one day it'll be more than a hobby.

I never miss watching a Flames game on TV if I can help it - does that count as a hobby? ;-)


----------



## AppyLover2 (Mar 19, 2011)

My latest new hobby is making greeting cards. I've done a couple horse related ones that I thought I'd share. These are for friends who have a sorrel and a palomino. I think maybe I'm gonna have to try a buckskin or dun next. I haven't finished decorating the second one yet, just got him done late last night.


----------



## cretahillsgal (Mar 19, 2011)

I have always loved to draw, but usually dont have the time for it anymore. Everytime I sit down to draw one of my kids interrupts me. LOL

I do alot of reading. Mostly at bedtime to get my mind off of things so that I can sleep.

Most recently I have started a small rabbitry. Raising Holland Lops and Himalayans. They are wonderful. The kids do alot more with them than they do with the horses. AND they are alot cheaper.


----------



## rockin r (Mar 19, 2011)

For me its crocheting and scrapbooking...But, I never have the time for either anymore..


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 19, 2011)

I like to fish for crappie, bass, catfish, and trout. Love a good canoe or kayak trip and swimming in a mountain river swim hole. Day hikes of 4 to 10 miles followed by a shower and good night's rest on a comfy bed since I am too old and stiff to sleep in a tent anymore. I love to water ski.

My husband likes to chase tornadoes and take pictures. I will go along but cannot exactly say I like it although it is exciting to watch "rotation" forming.

Also weather related we like to watch the night sky. Just make a little pit fire and admire looking at the stars. Especially when meteor showers are predicted.

We like to watch concert videos. Some of who we have are The Eagles, Marshall Tucker, Los Lonely Boys, Stevie Ray Vaughn, Norah Jones, Steely Dan, Diana Krall, Fleetwood Mac. Admittingly we don't just watch. We turn into singalong groupies after a while.














We enjoy our anatolian shepherds although we decided this past year no more litters. We also enjoy our three rotten indoor poochies (a sweet Japanese chin and a sweet shih-tzu and a spoiled chihuhua).

Also enjoy grandsons' and their ballgames.





Listening to books on audio.

An occasional game of Scrabble, Sequence, or Bible trivia.

My husband sculpts and is very gifted at it. I critique his work but have learned to wait for him to ask me to. Will be so glad when we move out of the starving artist mode to rich and famous.














We are both interested in history. Loved going to the civil war re-enactments when we lived in NW Arkansas. Hopefully when retirement comes I can go from spectating to becoming one of the characters.

Researching where we want to move to (an utter passion with us) might as well be a hobby. We want cooler temps, less bugs, more open spaces, some mountains, some clear running springs, and too many less ofs and more ofs too mention.


----------



## weebiscuit (Mar 23, 2011)

I love keeping up with politics, too!

My husband collects silver coins and bayonets.

I don't collect anything. Been there, done that, and can't stand the clutter. Sold off my collections and am SO much happier!

We also love hunting and fishing, and starting in January we go antler shed hunting. That's usually when the bucks start dropping their antlers, so we'll be outside somewhere from January till the end of May, usually three to four times a week, hunting for them.

I am a voracious reader!

I garden to the point where it's an unhealthy obsession, lol!

I love going trail riding, and we love four wheeling on our trails. (About six miles of nice, groomed trails).

I'm also a watercolorist, and love doing that in the winter months.

And of course, my labs are with me everywhere I go outside!


----------



## Knottymare (Mar 23, 2011)

AppyLover2 said:


> My latest new hobby is making greeting cards. I've done a couple horse related ones that I thought I'd share. These are for friends who have a sorrel and a palomino. I think maybe I'm gonna have to try a buckskin or dun next. I haven't finished decorating the second one yet, just got him done late last night.



Everyone is so interesting! But these - what is the horse made from? These are really cool!


----------



## SirenFarms (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh gawd so much haha

Training Miniatures and Shetlands for jumping and driving

I customize model horses, resculpt and repaint

I keep reptiles, Crested Geckos, Chameleons

I am a HUGE aquarium buff. I keep 4 planted tanks. I breed Wild type Mouth Brooding Bettas. Betta Albimarginata, keep discus and altum angelfish. some puffers

I have a band, im the lead singer.

I sculpt snake pendants

i love researching animals

I have 3 rats who are my pride and joy.

Huge music nerd and i love going to rock concerts. most recently my favorite band the pretty reckless.


----------



## Davie (Mar 29, 2011)

When I have the time I love to sew Roadster silks and show jackets but have not done much of that lately--also sew or crochet dog blankets and sweaters. I do crochet afghans during the winter months. Love to read historical romances and adventure trilogies.

When I was younger I loved to do paint by number painting --just don't have the talent to draw--used to do a lot of fabric art painting (TriChem) my Dad still has two black velvet painting I did years ago that Mother framed and hung in the living room. My ex-mother in law has one I did of a bull fighter and another of a flaminco dancer hanging in her livingroom or at least she did that last time I was there--boy that was years ago





For down time I sometimes work 1000 piece puzzles--have one I really want to do--all green background with a white peacock.


----------



## yvonne_89 (Mar 30, 2011)

Eh, I got so many hobbies that I don’t know where to start





- I run a website and forum for people with dental phobia in Norway.

- I’m member in different associations and tend to be active in all of them, so I do a lot of writing in different journals, attend conferences at different universities in Europe (mostly England) and so on.

- Got a huge passion for books and work in a bookstore, so I spend a lot of time either reading, writing or talking about books.

- I’m doing a lot of “hobby” studies beside my own studies and I tend to study psychology, neurology, consciousness and psi-research (research in human potential).

- I’m very fond of wolves and try to be active in getting their voice heard and educate people about them, both the positive and negative (I always tend to look on both sides).

- I’m also very fond of dinosaurs and paleontology, and even though I’m not a member of any associations, I spend a lot of time reading and educate myself about this field.

And did I write that I’m student and working part time too? Don’t know how I get the time to do all this, but surely I do (somehow



).


----------

